# How many units can be billed?



## coders_rock! (Feb 1, 2012)

Good afternoon,

How many units of 64561 can be billed?

Thank you,


----------



## Sherry Counts (Feb 21, 2012)

we post it as two like this
64561
64561/59


----------

